# Who was Katie Saylor?



## Ed_Laprade (Jan 1, 2009)

This question has bugged me off and on for three decades now. She did half a dozen things in the mid seventies, of which I've only seen two: Men of the Dragon (movie) and Fantastic Journey (TV), both with Jared Martin and both in '77. And that's it!

I haven't been able to find word one of any bio info, other than that she left FJ "due to illness"... This would make a nice little sci-fi short story, mysterious actress appears out of nowhere then returns there: to her home dimension perhaps? But no, I did read somewhere that she did a few cons around that time, and died of cancer in the '90s. 

Can anyone tell me anything else about her? EN World, you're my only hope!


----------



## Merkuri (Jan 2, 2009)

Well, here's her filmography.  Not sure if it helps any.

Katie Saylor


----------



## Krug (Jan 2, 2009)

*K*eyser *S*oze's sister?


----------



## Ed_Laprade (Jan 3, 2009)

Merkuri said:


> Well, here's her filmography. Not sure if it helps any.
> 
> Katie Saylor



Thanks, but I've seen it. You'd think that someone who was in a cult film (Attack of the Bee Girls), a Kung Fu flick and a sci-fi series (and who was hawt), among other things, would have some biographical information somewhere. But I've looked through a dozen pages of Google and only found that and a couple of offhand comments. I suppose what I'm looking for is a fanpage or blog. Does anyone know of one? (Also, I know there was an interview with her in Starlog back in the day, maybe I ought to see if I can find that. Not that I think there was much in it...)


----------



## amsa (Feb 13, 2010)

Ed_Laprade said:


> This question has bugged me off and on for three decades now. She did half a dozen things in the mid seventies, of which I've only seen two: Men of the Dragon (movie) and Fantastic Journey (TV), both with Jared Martin and both in '77. And that's it!
> 
> I haven't been able to find word one of any bio info, other than that she left FJ "due to illness"... This would make a nice little sci-fi short story, mysterious actress appears out of nowhere then returns there: to her home dimension perhaps? But no, I did read somewhere that she did a few cons around that time, and died of cancer in the '90s.
> 
> Can anyone tell me anything else about her? EN World, you're my only hope!



Sadly Katie Saylor did pass away early 91, with cancer, this was confirmed to me by a contact l have in America, my contact knew Katie really well, he sold Sci-fi memorabilia at many conferences at different locations, when Katie was asked to appear, at some of these events, she would make her way to his stall & sign autographs for most of the day. I have no reason what so ever to dought, what l was informed on, he had no reason to lie, for the record l to am a big fan of this little beauty.


----------



## Big D (Jan 9, 2016)

Some say Katie died in '91 from cancer, but reports show after treatment she recovered & according to her fathers obituary in 2001 she attended the funeral.  Katie married lawyer Harvey Strassman in 1977 and in 2012 it is reported they still live together in Studio City neighbourhood in Los Angeles. There is also a report she attended a clinic in Tampa, Florida for tests in 2014 and was photographed for some Kiddies Cancer charity promotion while there.


----------



## EdL (Jan 10, 2016)

Big D said:


> Some say Katie died in '91 from cancer, but reports show after treatment she recovered & according to her fathers obituary in 2001 she attended the funeral.  Katie married lawyer Harvey Strassman in 1977 and in 2012 it is reported they still live together in Studio City neighbourhood in Los Angeles. There is also a report she attended a clinic in Tampa, Florida for tests in 2014 and was photographed for some Kiddies Cancer charity promotion while there.




Thanks for the info. Nice to know she survived the Big C.

(Ed Laprade here, using my original ID. Long story.)


----------



## Wendy Burke (Feb 5, 2017)

*Separating fact from fiction -katie saylor*

I really don't know how the rumor of Katie saylor dying of cancer got started. Yes, Katie did leave FANTASTIC JOURNEY, due to illness , by the time she had recovered
The series had been cancelled. All I know is she retired from acting and she has been married for many years to the lawyer that worked on the HOWARD HUGHES
Case. She definitely did not die, as she was listed as a surviving daughter to the man who adopted her  when she was just a few days old.she goes by the name STRASSMAN.


----------



## RedSiegfried (Feb 6, 2017)

Weird how synchronicity works ... I was just thinking about her and Fantastic Voyage last week when someone mentioned Jared Martin in the War of the Worlds TV series.

Men of the Dragon ... wasn't that supposed to be a pilot for a series or something?  I recall seeing that featured in one of those "Best TV Shows That Never Were" shows about pilots and short lived series.


----------



## Ed Laprade (Feb 6, 2017)

RedSiegfried said:


> Weird how synchronicity works ... I was just thinking about her and Fantastic Voyage last week when someone mentioned Jared Martin in the War of the Worlds TV series.
> 
> Men of the Dragon ... wasn't that supposed to be a pilot for a series or something?  I recall seeing that featured in one of those "Best TV Shows That Never Were" shows about pilots and short lived series.



I believe that was the plan. Too bad it never worked out.


----------

